# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لو عندك قطعة فحم ....شوه بتكتب ع الجدار

## ابو نعيم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لو عندك قطعة فحم ....شوه بتكتب ع الجدار 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هاللعبه ..... عن نفسي اعجبتني ..... وانشاء الله تعجبكم 
هي ليست من اكتشافي بل منقول من احد المنتديات ارجوا ان تعجبكم 


اللعبه تقول

لو عندك قطعة فحم زيييييييييين ...... شو بتكتب ع الجدار ؟؟؟ 


يعني من مثل او حكمه او كلام او عباره !!!؟؟؟


احم .... اتمنى التفاعل 

يالله انا ببدا 

(  عُمرك ...... ما هو إلا أيام قلائل ..... كلّما مرّ يوم ..... نقص .. !!
فما أنت فاعل   )*

----------


## N_tarawneh

بكتب وداعا ً يا طفلتي ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو نعيم

> بكتب وداعا ً يا طفلتي ...


*شكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك*

----------


## saousana

بكتب 

لا شيء يستحق العناء مشكور

----------


## N_tarawneh

نفسي أشحّبر فيها وجه أيمن ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> نفسي أشحّبر فيها وجه أيمن ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

   بكتب العبار ة          اجبرت على الرحيل للأبقى بين يداكي  فأن طال الزمان ومرت الأيام فلاتخافي بحبك في قلبي ينمو ويزيد من اشواقي  أيمن

----------


## العالي عالي

بكتب اسمك يا حبيبي  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بكتب 

if you have to live a live 

you have to life it proud

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بكتب شكرا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بكتب:  *مشـتاق*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*بكتب شكرا لكل الاعضاء على تفاعلهم ومشاركاتهم الجميلة
   
*

----------


## جسر الحياة

*أنا بكتب :
لا تندم على فائت
وكمان بكتب :
TRY NOT TO CRY
وكمان بكتب :
 إسمي وإسم حبيبي
وهيك بتوقع تكون خلصت قطعة الفحم ...*

----------


## ashrafwater

اكتب ما يلي 
كتبت اسمك علي الرمال فمحته الرياح 
كتبن اسمك علي البحار فمحته الامواج 
كتبت اسمك في قلبي فمحاه الزمن

----------


## العالي عالي

> اكتب ما يلي 
> كتبت اسمك علي الرمال فمحته الرياح 
> كتبن اسمك علي البحار فمحته الامواج 
> كتبت اسمك في قلبي فمحاه الزمن


والله شكلك بتحب يا ضرسان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

بصير اخربش لحتى تخلص الفحمة

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

*لا تكن مفرطاً في طيبة قلبك
لأنك يوماً ما 
ستبكي على سذاجتك*

----------


## زينة

بكتب
الرجاء المحافظة على نظافة الجدار
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بكتب
> الرجاء المحافظة على نظافة الجدار


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بكتب
> الرجاء المحافظة على نظافة الجدار


ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابو نعيم

> بكتب
> الرجاء المحافظة على نظافة الجدار


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

الفرقا صعبه كثير

----------


## N_tarawneh

رح أكتب ...

إنتهينا ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

رح اكتب حب الحياة وفرصها

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بحبك يا وطني

----------


## saousana

تعبت والله تعبت 
وحاسة حالي مظلومة

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

رح اكتب بحبكم وبحب المنتدى ومبسوطه فيه كتيييييييييييييييير

----------


## N_tarawneh

> رح اكتب بحبكم وبحب المنتدى ومبسوطه فيه كتيييييييييييييييير


واحنا سعداء بوجودك أكثر ...

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

> واحنا سعداء بوجودك أكثر ...


 شكرا الك

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

سلامي على الي حاضر معانا   !!!

اسامي ما اريد اذكر اسامي ؟؟؟؟

سلامي

----------


## ابو نعيم

*يارب بلغني مقصدي ومارادي*

----------


## saousana

1/2-5/1-9/1-9/1-9/1-4/1

----------


## ابو نعيم

سبحان الله 
حمد لله
الله اكبر

----------


## ابو نعيم

*يارب بلغني مقصدي ومارادي*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*فضول العيش أكثره همومٌ
وأكثر ما يضرّك ما تحبُّ*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*بكتب ....


شكراً لكم ..قتلتم حبيبتي*

----------


## saousana

these wounds won't seem to heal
this pain is just too real
there's just too much that time cannot erase

----------


## ابو نعيم

*رأس الحكمة مخافة الله*

----------


## N_tarawneh

بشحّبر فيها وحه أيمن والعالي عالي ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> بشحّبر فيها وحه أيمن والعالي عالي ...




 :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ساره

بكتب والله اشتئتلكم كتير

----------


## ابو العبد

بكتب:                m.j

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بكتب والله اشتئتلكم كتير


واووووووووووووووووووووو ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

*بشحبر فيها وجه ايمن وزينة ...................
  *

----------


## ابو العبد

بكتب رسالة لزينة تروح على كرسي الاعتراف وتجاوب الاسئلة الي انا كتبتها لها......

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  مع اني ما بعرف ارسم بس بحاول

----------


## زينة

> بكتب رسالة لزينة تروح على كرسي الاعتراف وتجاوب الاسئلة الي انا كتبتها لها......



*انا جاوبت على الاسئلة  *

----------


## ابو نعيم

> مع اني ما بعرف ارسم بس بحاول


*المحاولة اول خطوة للنجاح*

----------


## زينة

> *بشحبر فيها وجه ايمن وزينة ...................
>   *



مسكين ابو نعيم اتعاقب من الماما لانه دايما بيوسخ ايديه بالشحبار الله يعينه لانه هلأ اتشحبر مزبوط من الماما  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> مسكين ابو نعيم اتعاقب من الماما لانه دايما بيوسخ ايديه بالشحبار الله يعينه لانه هلأ اتشحبر مزبوط من الماما


*
قصدك من المدام ام نعيم*

----------


## زينة

> *
> قصدك من المدام ام نعيم*


*فعلاً الله يعين المدام عليك يا ابو نعيم*

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

لو معي قطعة فحم برسم فيها نحوّل من شأن زينة ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

نيالي

----------


## ابو نعيم

> *فعلاً الله يعين المدام عليك يا ابو نعيم*


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
   
*

----------


## احساس المطر

مبروك ساره الافراج

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

أُحبُّ الحياة بسبب الناس يلي فيها

----------


## ابو نعيم

*وينك يا ساره ..............*

----------


## ابو العبد

بكتب متى الاجازة راح تخلص....

----------


## ابو نعيم

> بكتب متى الاجازة راح تخلص....


*الله يسامحك يوم اول يوم عندي في الاجازة*

----------


## saousana

لو على ألبي

----------


## ابو العبد

وينيك؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مللت ....... ولست من محبي الانتظار

----------


## saousana

> مللت ....... ولست من محبي الانتظار


شو احكي انا 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بكتب اسمك يا حبيبي :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

*وينك يا ساره*

----------


## ابو العبد

بكتب راح انتقم بس اشوفك....
ولو وضعوا الشمس في يميني والقمر في شمالي ما تركتك...
ثكلتك أمُك...

----------


## ابو نعيم

*سبحان الله 
حمد لله 
الله اكبر*

----------


## saousana

It's too long to wait

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					

 It's too long to wait 


It isn't too long to wait*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*الف الف الف مبروك لاسبانيا الفوز على ايطاليا 

  *

----------


## Shift

لو معايا قطعه فحم .. 
راح اكتب ع الحائط .. 
وبخط كبير جدا .. 

رجعت

----------


## ابو نعيم

> لو معايا قطعه فحم .. 
> راح اكتب ع الحائط .. 
> وبخط كبير جدا .. 
> 
> رجعت


 :SnipeR (18):   :SnipeR (18):   :SnipeR (18):

----------


## saousana

بكتب 
الدنيــــــــــــــــــــــــــا شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوب

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بكتب:::


بدي اشوفك كل يوم

----------


## معاذ القرعان

قرفت الصيفي من ثاني يوم دوام

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*لو عندي قطعة فحم بكتب على جدار كبير


8882662

2273

7338888

3772255548*

*مين فهم شو كتبت والله اللي كتبته اله معنى*

----------


## Shift

تقريبا دي ارقام تليفونات ؟ 
 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابو نعيم

> تقريبا دي ارقام تليفونات ؟


دي رقام حساباته في البنوك سويسرية 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Shift

> دي رقام حساباته في البنوك سويسرية


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> دي رقام حساباته في البنوك سويسرية



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

دمك خفيف أبو نعيم بس والله مش حسابات ولا اشي بس الها معنى والله

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> تقريبا دي ارقام تليفونات ؟


*اهلا بعودتك شفت


بس كمان مش ارقام تيليفونات بجد الها معنى*

----------


## Shift

> *اهلا بعودتك شفت
> 
> 
> بس كمان مش ارقام تيليفونات بجد الها معنى*


اهلا بيك يا احمد بيكـ 
 :Big Grin:  ممكن تكون ارقام سيارات .. ارقام سيريال موبايل .. برنامج ... كمبيوتر ..

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اهلا بيك يا احمد بيكـ 
>  ممكن تكون ارقام سيارات .. ارقام سيريال موبايل .. برنامج ... كمبيوتر ..




*تقريبا اقتربت شفت من التفسير*

 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi
					

لو عندي قطعة فحم بكتب على جدار كبير


8882662

2273

7338888

3772255548

مين فهم شو كتبت والله اللي كتبته اله معنى


8882662 رقم السيارة


2273  نوع الخلوي

7338888  رقم الخلوى 

3772255548  رصيدك في البنك الله يزيدك من نعيمه 

  *

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> *
> 
> 8882662 رقم السيارة
> 
> 
> 2273  نوع الخلوي
> 
> 7338888  رقم الخلوى 
> 
> ...




 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

ابو نعيم حكيك ممكن يكون منطقي بس مش هو الحل

المعنى تبع هاي الارقام معنى واحد

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

رح انهي كل شي

----------


## ابو نعيم

*
لو عندي قطعة فحم بكتب على جدار كبير

اللهم انت الشافى لاشفاء الاشفائك 

فأشفى والد باريسيا 
اللهم آمين*

----------


## N_tarawneh

سأكتب ...

من وأجبي إحترام قراراتكم ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> سأكتب ...
> 
> من وأجبي إحترام قراراتكم ...


وانا رح اكتب اكيد

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

*سأبقى أحبك مهما طال انتظاري
فإن لم تكن قدري فقد كنت اختياري*

----------


## saousana

soso

----------


## ابو نعيم

*انا في انتظارك*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شكرا لكل شيء  :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ما تحكي  الي ببالك ونخلص!!!!

----------


## ابو نعيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## عفيف الوحش

* تركيا  

 تركيا  

 تركيا *

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شو ما صار اوعى تغيب

----------


## khaled aljonidee

goodbye my lover

----------


## ابو نعيم

*سبحان الله 
حمد لله
الله اكبر*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الله كبير

----------


## ابو نعيم

*
اهلا وسهلا 
sawsan jammal*

----------


## زينة

الحمدلله

----------


## N_tarawneh

متشأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأق ... :Cgiving:   :Cgiving:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

انت عمري

----------


## ابو نعيم

غدا نلتقي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اشتقتلك  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## DABBLER

بحبك جمانة :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو نعيم

هذه الايام اصعب ايام حياتي

----------


## زينة

سبحان الله 
حمد لله 
الله اكبر

----------


## عُبادة

كتبنا وما كتبنا ويا خسارة ما كتبنا

----------


## ابو نعيم

انا في انتظارك

----------


## العالي عالي

شبكة منتديات الحصن الاردنية 

معاً نصنع التغيير ... فالحصن حصنناً .. ونحن فرسان التغيير

----------


## saousana

ان شاء الله بكرة 1/1/2009

----------


## حلم حياتي

*الله*

----------


## العالي عالي

صباح الخير

----------


## آلجوري

لا تحزن إن الله معنا  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

بشحّبر فيها وجه آيات ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

يا رب انا عبدك وابن عبدك فيسر لي امري وارزقني بالذرية الصالحة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الـــصيـــــاد

----------


## العالي عالي

شبكة منتديات الحصن الاردنية

معاً نصنع التغيير ... فالحصن حصنناً .. ونحن فرسان التغيير
__________________

----------


## ابو نعيم

منتدى التعلم عن بعد

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

صعبٌ على المحرومِ سيدتي أن يعشقَ صاحبةَ الجلالة

----------


## العالي عالي

مقصوف الرقبة ايمن  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> بشحّبر فيها وجه آيات ...


 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## آلجوري

> يا رب انا عبدك وابن عبدك فيسر لي امري وارزقني بالذرية الصالحة


الله يستجيب دعاءك ويقر عينك إن شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ربي لما اشقيتني و ما اشقيت احدا من عبادك ؟؟
ربي لما كتبت علي ان اكون اعجوبة الكمد ؟؟
ربي لقد تعبت فارحمني

----------


## العالي عالي

> ربي لما اشقيتني و ما اشقيت احدا من عبادك ؟؟
> ربي لما كتبت علي ان اكون اعجوبة الكمد ؟؟
> ربي لقد تعبت فارحمني


وانا بكتب آآمين يا رب

----------


## ابو نعيم

> الله يستجيب دعاءك ويقر عينك إن شاء الله


اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين 
شكرا آيات

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

بحب نجوى كرم

----------


## ابو نعيم

> بحب نجوى كرم


الله يهديك

----------


## غسان

الى متى

----------


## العالي عالي

> الى متى


لحد ما ينور الملح  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> لحد ما ينور الملح


حرام عليك احبطتي

----------


## آلجوري

> ربي لما اشقيتني و ما اشقيت احدا من عبادك ؟؟
> ربي لما كتبت علي ان اكون اعجوبة الكمد ؟؟
> ربي لقد تعبت فارحمني


هذه رحلةاختبار يخوضها كل رحال ...
لست أنت من وقع عليك الاختيار ...
كن صبورا فوقت الرحلة أوشك ع الانتهاء ...  :Smile: 

الله يفرج همك : آيات قاسم

----------


## العالي عالي

اربـــــــ  عروس الشمال ــــــــــــــــد

----------


## Memo

أنا متى .. إلى متى هذا  الصمت . .. إلى متى سنبقى هكذا

----------


## العالي عالي

> أنا متى .. إلى متى هذا  الصمت . .. إلى متى سنبقى هكذا


وين هالغيبة يا مان والله إلك وحشة

----------


## مراد الوديان

بكتب منقل وسيخ لحمة
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نعسان و بدي انام

----------


## khaled aljonidee

Smile . . . tomorrow will be worse

----------


## عُبادة

إلى متى سنصبر ............................

----------


## محمد القضاة

بكتب كلنا اليوم فداه

----------


## العالي عالي

اتمني انها تصير الساعة 12 ليلاً  :Smile:

----------


## ابو نعيم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*منتدى التعلم عن بعد*

----------


## حلم حياتي

*زهقاااااااااااااااانة*

----------


## ابو نعيم

نعيم & تالا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وبعدين ................

----------


## ajluni top

اتمنى يجي يوم الاربعاء 23_7 _2008

----------


## ابو نعيم

*اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك 
وأغنني بفضلك عمن سواك*

----------


## حلم حياتي

*يا رب
اغفر لي*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*لا إله إلا الله*

----------


## آلجوري

* أنا أسعد إنسانة بالكون* الحمد لله  :Smile:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*احبك جدا*

----------


## N_tarawneh

وحشتيني ... :SnipeR (4):

----------


## آلجوري

> وحشتيني ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نادر ووحشتيني مو زابطة*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نادر ووحشتيني مو زابطة*


كيف موش زابطه ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (4): 

مش فاهم عليك ِ ...

بعدين ذهنك لا يروح لبعيد ، أنا مشتأق للحمة الي ما وزعها المسلخ علينا اليوم ... :Frown:

----------


## آلجوري

> كيف موش زابطه ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> مش فاهم عليك ِ ...
> 
> بعدين ذهنك لا يروح لبعيد ، أنا مشتأق للحمة الي ما وزعها المسلخ علينا اليوم ...


*أهاااااااااااا 
إذا هيك لايقة ونص*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

----------


## حلم حياتي

*آآآآآه
آآآه*

----------


## zain

_(اتركوني بحالي مشان الله)_

----------


## ابو نعيم

حمد لله

----------


## saousana

مخنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوقة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بكتب بحبك يا اردن
 :Icon26: 
وبعشق ترابك 
 :Icon26: 
وبموت فيك 
 :Icon26: 
وروحي فداك
 :Icon26:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ياريت !! :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

اتحداهم انا

----------


## حلم حياتي

*وأخيرا...........*

----------


## zain

صورة التوقيع جننتني

----------


## ابو نعيم

*استغفر الله العظيم*

----------


## آلجوري

*لا إلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــه إلا الله *

----------


## saousana

مبسوطة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مـــــــقــــــــــــــــهــــــــــــور

----------


## ابو نعيم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

----------


## saousana

اسف

----------


## عُبادة

هانت

----------


## ابو نعيم

ثلاث !! 
قال أحد الحكماء : 
ليس لثلاث حيلة : فقر يخالطه كسل ، وخصومة يخامرها حسد ، ومرض يمازجه هرم ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اخ

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اخ


أخت ... :Bl (9):

----------


## N_tarawneh

أب ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

أم ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

*
بدك تشكر ربك يا نادر  إنو مها مو جنبك ولا بتكون حاليا بالعناية*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*

نعيم & تالا

*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

من جديد ...........

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هو في احلا من الجديد.. :SnipeR (62): 

بكتب الله يوفقهم ولا يحرمني منهم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله اكبر على الظالم

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

Some people are only alive because it is against the law to kill them

----------


## كل الحلا

مادمتم تستنشقون الهواء...اذا هناك امل جديد..وغد افضل...


دمتم برعاية الرحمن

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

قرفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااان :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

كم هذا صعب

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

it is really too much  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

حرجع إللي راح :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_مللت الانتظار .._

----------


## دموع الورد

اه منك

----------


## حسناء الربيع

to see light look at sun but to see love look to yourself

----------


## hossamhh2006

سوف اكتب عمرو دياب

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بكتب
لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون
لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له .. له الملك يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شي قدير
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
صبر جميل والله المستعان

----------


## النورس الحزين

انا بحب الشخبطة على الجدار(الحيط) كثير ووصل الامر الى انني في يوم من الايام كتبت على كل حيطان السطح 
ولاكني اليوم سأكتب حكمة صغيرة وارجو الله ان يوفقني:
القلب المكسور عمرو ما بتجبر

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_انا بحب الشخبطة على الجدار(الحيط) كثير ووصل الامر الى انني في يوم من الايام كتبت على كل حيطان السطح 
ولاكني اليوم سأكتب حكمة صغيرة وارجو الله ان يوفقني:
القلب المكسور عمرو ما بتجبر
_


 :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## دموع الورد

برتاح معاك

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_it is really too much_ 


  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  أنا ضايع وعيونك إنت بيتي وعنواني ... بعدك زعلانة مني ..  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## coconut

خير الناس ليهم يحفظوا الوداد

----------


## دموع الورد

اه كم اتمنا ان تكون صداقتنا حقيقيه

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

بكتب اسمي ( جواد )

----------


## دليلة

B]Hv;uأروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله وأجمل الكلام دكر الله و أنقى الحب الحب للهB]B[/B]B]B]B]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بكتب اسمي ( جواد )


طيب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

قلة العقل دوشة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كفى ايها الزمان

----------


## ajluni top

ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه
تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن

----------


## المتميزة

:Icon31:  :Icon31: مشفرة  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

اكتب لا الاه الا الله :Icon31:

----------


## ajluni top

كن كما انت

----------


## دليلة

مشتاقة لك

----------


## ajluni top

:Eh S(2): 

متى الرجوع

----------


## andary

بكتب...
اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمدا رسول الله

----------


## دموع الورد

متى سوف يصل الخبر؟؟؟

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بتمنى اكتب اّه اّه   :Eh S(2): 

تلج تلج عم بتشتي الدنيا تلج

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بكتب لطفا يا اخوان ما حد يكتب على الجدار

----------


## زهرة النرجس

إذا فقدت شيء ....لا تيأس ........ إنتظر سيأتي أحسن منه

----------


## عُبادة

> بكتب لطفا يا اخوان ما حد يكتب على الجدار


وانابكتب بعديك 


ولا تهون ابو حميد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

و بعدين ...

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

No LoVe WeLcOmE tO u In WoRlD's oF hAtE...

----------


## ملحم انا

بكتب اسمك يا حبيبي 
 يسلمو كتير ع الفكره

----------


## ملحم انا

ارجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع حبيــــــــــــــــــــــبي

----------


## ملحم انا

ارجع حبيبي 
 ابو ملحم

----------


## ملحم انا

ياريت الزمن يرجع وترجع ضحكتنى  الحلوه

----------


## ملحم انا

امنلي بيت مطرح منته ساكن

----------


## ramas

بكتب
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والي بدو يعرف شو مكتوب هون يزور
www.al79n.com

----------


## دليلة

لو ان القلوب تهدى لاهديتك قلبي ولكنه ملك لربي

----------


## بياض الثلج

حتما سأكتب 

سيرت في فجر الحياة سفينتي .... واخترت قلبي أن يكون أمامي

----------


## دموع الورد

"لو استطيع ان انسى"

----------


## anoucha

يا ربيي

----------


## جنتل1

بكتب
الرجاء عدم الكتابة على الجدار :Smile:

----------


## النورس الحزين

بحبك مووووووووووووووت مشتاق لعنيك ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## دليلة

احبك وان طال انتظاري فان لم تكن قدري فقد كنت اختياري

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
_احبك وان طال انتظاري فان لم تكن قدري فقد كنت اختياري_


 يا الله شو هلكلام الجميل هاذا  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
احبك وان طال انتظاري فان لم تكن قدري فقد كنت اختياري


يا الله شو هلكلام الجميل هاذا 
_


 شو اول مرة بتسمع بالجملة 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
احبك وان طال انتظاري فان لم تكن قدري فقد كنت اختياري


يا الله شو هلكلام الجميل هاذا 



شو اول مرة بتسمع بالجملة 

_


 لا يسيدي مش اول مرة بس لما تطلع من ناس غير عن ناس ثانية وفهمها عاد  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

ليــش هيــك

----------


## شمس الشتاء

قلبي لن يكون لغيرك حتى ولو كان قلبك لغيري

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا بكتب اذا كنت اعما فانتي دليلي وعيوني وبصري

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

لن أنســـى

----------


## النورس الحزين

انا مجنووووووووووووووووووون 
مع تحياتي :النورس الحزين

----------


## دليلة

لاا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_انا مجنووووووووووووووووووون 

مع تحياتي :النورس الحزين_ 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
انا مجنووووووووووووووووووون  
مع تحياتي :النورس الحزين  



_


 لالا عادي في كثير عنا مجانين بالمنتدى ليش الضحك

----------


## دمعة فرح

بكتب حافظو على نظافه الجدران :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> بكتب حافظو على نظافه الجدران


وانا بكتب ولا تهوني :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

لن اقول...ولن اتنازل ابدا ابدا
 لانه ما فيه حدا بيساهل

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يااا رب ارحمنا برحمتك الواسعة .... هالجو مع كلية الحصن ما بيمشي :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بكتب 
زهقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــان

----------


## فارس الأحلام

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
في الناس

----------


## دموع الورد

يا اغلى الناس

----------


## ابو عوده

_بكتب هدفي في الحياه طلع تسلل_

----------


## المالك الحزين

بحبك ونفسي كل الناس تعرف B

----------


## keana

بحبك يا ماما
وبعشقك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بكتب عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خيرٌ لكم (شكرا يا رب)

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
بدي ارتاح للابد
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
if u are with me .. why i feel lonely  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بحب الحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـاة...وما أجملها في طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعة الله!!!

----------


## المالك الحزين

شكرا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يمكن!!!

----------


## ابو عوده

لا للبنات..... لا للبنات.... لا للبنات  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا الله 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## المتميزة

> لا للبنات..... لا للبنات.... لا للبنات


 :SnipeR (15):

----------


## ابو عوده

> 


شو انا شايف مش عاجبك كلامي :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الدنيا غداره

----------


## Remas

الله اكبر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

علمتني الحياة ان احترم عقول البشر ولكن ان لا اثق بها

----------


## غسان

_G.S.Q_

----------


## ابو عوده

العلم بالشئ ولا الجهل به

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شعاري Linkin Park
واسم بلوتوثي كمان ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

[align=center] 
سيرت في فجر الحياة سفينتي 
واخترت قلبي أن يكون أمامي 
[/align]

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

قرفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااان
تاتخلصت الفحمه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*
<![if !ie]>
 
zAiD El5waja

<![endif]>*

----------


## The Gentle Man

احببتها واحبتني ولن انساها

----------


## دموع الورد

لن اندم على شيء ابدا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
اذا رأيتم حبيبتي .. فقولوا لها خرج من الحب و لم يعد .. 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> اذا رأيتم حبيبتي .. فقولوا لها خرج من الحب و لم يعد .. 
> [/align]


 بعمل مسد كول  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بكتب

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


ما في اشي بالدنيا بستاهل زعلك

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بعمل مسد كول


ولك بتتخوث  :Db465236ff: 

لو غيرك كان قلبت الدنيا على راسه  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ولك بتتخوث 
> 
> 
> لو غيرك كان قلبت الدنيا على راسه


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
هل تُرجع الأحلام ما كحلت به المقلُ ..
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

توصل بالسلامه والله يسهل امرك  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## غسان

ya rab

----------


## تحية عسكريه

غدر الحياة

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

لا اله الا الله ..............ز

----------


## Sc®ipt

```

<?phpecho "Sc®ipt is online";?>


```

----------


## بياض الثلج

ياااااااااارب صبرني

----------


## ro7i

jordan 4 ever :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Sc®ipt

بكتب لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حكايتي مع الزمن ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
و أنتِ أيضاً ألا تبت يداكِ ..!!
[/align]

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

I am very sad...

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*
<![if !ie]>
 
Thank u very much

<![endif]>*

----------


## بياض الثلج

الله يسامحك يا زمن  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بكرة شتا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## real_pain

[align=center]ليش هيك والله حرام
قلبي ما بيتحمل كل هاد الحزن
بسبب قسوة ولؤم شخص انا بحبه
والله بطلت قادرة اتحمل[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نفسي اذا اعرف يلي في قلبه

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*
<![if !ie]>
 
You are beautiful

<![endif]>*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لماذا لم يخلقوا ابجدية للصمت ... اللعنة على الكلمات

----------


## بياض الثلج

Im still snow white

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يالله فرجـــــــــك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حبيبتي لن انساكي ما دمت على قيد الحيا 

 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تيتو

كلو هذا كلام فاضي ما بكتب اشي بولع رأس أرجيلة على هالفحمة و بأرقل

----------


## المتميزة

كل يوم في يوم جديد

----------


## بياض الثلج

Im still snow white 

and yes the game is over .... !!!!!

----------


## رموش حزينه

بكتب بحبك يللي ناسيني ..... ليه بتعمل فيه هيك ..... كل وجعي بهالدنيا بسببك....... بس لو تحس بحالي ............

----------


## بياض الثلج

الحمدلله

----------


## المالك الحزين

بعدين مع الزهق

----------


## اسلام العمري

[frame="15 10"][mark=#66FFFF][align=center]لأن حبــي لك فــوق مستــــوى الكـــــــــلام....قــررت أن أسكـــت ... والســــــــــلام[/align][/mark][/frame]

----------


## ابو نعيم

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/align]

----------


## اسلام العمري

قهوتي باردة ......... ويدي بارده ...... وحبيبي خطوة في المطر ......... وخطى في انتظار تضيء

----------


## دموع الورد

حتى القمر الطالع و الميه الي على الشوارع

كلها عتبانه عليك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بكتب :
 غريبة الناس 
                                   غريبة الدنيا ديه 
                                    اعز الناس بيتخوث عليا 
                                ههههههههههههههههه
 :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عن جد بكتب :
عذبتني بصمتك المطبق 
وكلاك المحرق 
متى ستحس بحبي لك
 :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Bl (32):

----------


## رموش حزينه

بكفي يادنيا بدي افرح ولو يوم قبل ما فارقك

----------


## المالك الحزين

> بكفي يادنيا بدي افرح ولو يوم قبل ما فارقك





> قهوتي باردة ......... ويدي بارده ...... وحبيبي خطوة في المطر ......... وخطى في انتظار تضيء





> حتى القمر الطالع و الميه الي على الشوارع
> 
> كلها عتبانه عليك





> بكتب :
> غريبة الناس 
> غريبة الدنيا ديه 
> اعز الناس بيتخوث عليا 
> ههههههههههههههههه





> عن جد بكتب :
> عذبتني بصمتك المطبق 
> وكلاك المحرق 
> متى ستحس بحبي لك


 في اقتراح انا بدي اقترحو على الادارة بدنا نخلي اسم المنتدى منتديات الحصن الحزينة

----------


## Sc®ipt

و سألت نفسي حائرا انا من أكون

----------


## رموش حزينه

> في اقتراح انا بدي اقترحو على الادارة بدنا نخلي اسم المنتدى منتديات الحصن الحزينة


هههههههه
مو غلط بس شوبدك تعمل هيك مشاعرنا

----------


## ???... why ...???

*عــشــقــت الــحــب مــن أســمــك* 
*وشــفــت الــكــون بــعــيــونــك*
*تــرى دمــي جــرى بــدمــك*
*ومــالــي روح مــن دونــك*
*بــكــل إخــلاص حــبــيــتــك*
*أمــيــر الــروح ســمــيــتــك*
*لــو اهــدي لــك نــظــر عــيــنــي مــا أظــن وفــيــتــك*


*اتــمني الحب لي الجميع*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ليتك تحلو و الحياة مريرة و ليتك ترضى و الأنام غضاب 
و ليت الذي بيني وبينك عامر وبيني و بين العالمين خراب
اذا صح منك الود فالكل هين فكل الذي فوق التراب تراب

----------


## ???... why ...???



----------


## رموش حزينه

مليت انا مليت

----------


## رموش حزينه

يااااااااااااااااااااااارب انا تعبت الى متى هذا الالم انا تعبت من كل شي يارب انت العالم ما يجول بقلبي وخاطري يارب يارب ساعدني يارب فانا لا استطيع التحمل ...........

----------


## The Gentle Man

اوقفو العالم 
اريد ان انزل

----------


## بنت الشديفات

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين تروح م الجروح 
 :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والآن اصبحت غير ذلك الانسان الماضي .. الآن أحبك ، أنا أحمل بداخلي حبا يجعلني اسير إلى الامام برغبة مجونة تدفعني إلى تحقيق المستحيل

----------


## بياض الثلج

أين ميثاق العهد :Confused:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حبيبتي أني أحمل في داخلي كل متناقضات العالم من أمل ويأس وفرح وحزن وسعادة وشقاء فأنا سعيد بحبك شقي لبعدك

 :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## بياض الثلج

صوت الصمت عالي :Confused:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بحب المشبك وبموت فيه  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بياض الثلج

راح أكتب اسمك يا حبيبي بالفحم 

 :SnipeR (55):  :Baeh:  :SnipeR (87):  :Stick Out Tongue:  :SnipeR (12):  :SnipeR (97):  :SnipeR (76): 


 :Eh S(19):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

1 ان اطيب مافي الدنيا محبة الله تعالى
2حبيبي يارسول الله
3ان الحياة سجن للمؤمن وجنة للكافر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بموت بالمشنقه انا  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## بياض الثلج

انداري :SnipeR (60):

----------


## The Gentle Man

لسا بكير لتصير صغير

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

حياتي تعني لا حياة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
و تلاقينا لقاء الغرباء ... 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

انسى اللي راح يا قلبي ارتاح

----------


## دموع الورد

لن نلتقي ولو كان مسارنا واحد

----------


## عاشقة ريان

بكتب 

لاتنسي اني كنت معاكي 
ضد المعلمه وانا ما بحبها 
 :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## غسان

لا اله  الا الله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

من المؤسف حقاً أن تبحث عن الصدق ... في عصر الخيانة و تبحث عن الحب ... في قلوب جبانة

----------


## بياض الثلج

صبرك يا رب

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]اكتب .. [/align]
[align=left]*I've learned that Goodbyes will always Hurt.... Pictures never replace
having been there..... Memories Good or Bad will bring Tears.... And
Words can never replace those Feelings.....!!!*

[/align]

----------


## شمعة الظلام

شو هدا الزهر إلي عندي

----------


## The Gentle Man

تعال

خلص روح بطلت

----------


## عاشقة ريان

الله يسامح الناس

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
لأن الصمت ربُّ الكلام .. قررت السكوت .. و السلام ..
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

خليك فكرني ياااااااا حبيبي .........................

----------


## ثائر جادالله

[align=center] 
USE YOUR BRAIN BEFORE YOU LOSE YOUR TRAIN
[/align]
 :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

بدي اكتب وبخط اكبيييييييييييييييييييييييييير

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل بس.

----------


## عاشق الحصن

حبيبي و الله اشتقتلك   :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله

----------


## بياض الثلج

يالله شو اشتقتلك :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

النهار له عيون

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشتاق لكل واحد بالمنتدى بغض النظر عن الرتب 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

صلي على النبي

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
عبدالله انا شو رتبتي :SnipeR (94):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

عام سعيد لكل الاعضاء

----------


## رموش حزينه

انا كنت نسيتك ؟؟؟ مين انته ؟؟ بس........

----------


## احمد العزايزة

[align=center] 
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> عبدالله انا شو رتبتي


عسكري حافي  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center] * كتبنا وما كتبنا ويا خسارة ما كتبنا* [/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

أصعبُ شيء في الحياةِ أنْ يعرفَ الإنْسَانُ نَفْسَه، وأسْهَلُ شيء أنْ يَنصحَ غَيْرَه

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

مين انا؟؟؟

----------


## ابو نعيم

[align=center] 
السلام عليكم
كيفكم يا غالين
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معتر آدم ومسكين من بدء التكوين بياكل بهالتفاحة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لا شيء يستحق الكفاح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يحيا العيش بسلام

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يا موت خذني كم بدنياك عانيت خذني اليوم واعلن وفاتي قلبي ذلني بالهوى يوم حبيت وحطم زماني وكل امنياتي مدري يبكي حبيبي لو توفيت؟
ولا يعيش وما تهمه حياتي
" انا بعرف انه قطعه الفحم انهرت بس شو بدي اعمل"

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بكتب فداكي يا بلدي

----------


## ابو نعيم

[align=center] 
بكتب 
الاردن اولا
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

نفسي أشحّبر فيها وجه عاشق الحصن  ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## تاج النساء

وانا نفسي اشحبر فيها وجه عاشق الحصن الي ظل يقلي معك معك وما كتب الا 3 ردود والله لافرجيه  :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## العالي عالي

بكتب
الرجاء المحافظة على نظافة الجدار
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## تاج النساء

بكتب شكرا

----------


## العالي عالي

2  نفسي أشحّبر فيها وجه عاشق الحصن  ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## تاج النساء

بشحبر بوجه هالوحدة

----------


## دموع الورد

انسى

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> نفسي أشحّبر فيها وجه عاشق الحصن ...





> وانا نفسي اشحبر فيها وجه عاشق الحصن الي ظل يقلي معك معك وما كتب الا 3 ردود والله لافرجيه


عاشق الحصن رحل من هان خلينا نلحقه ونذبح انا رح اطخه من هان يا جماعه  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91): 




> 2 نفسي أشحّبر فيها وجه عاشق الحصن ...


 

ما شاء الله صاير وجهي مثل الحيطه

نفسي اخربش فيها على وجه الهالي واكتب اهبل على صباحه من فوق

وتحت ذانه اكتب نكته و يضل يضحك على حاله كل ما يتذكر انه في نكته مكتوبه تحت اذانه

----------


## تاج النساء

:Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11): 
حلوة زيدو

بدي اشحبر عراس زيد سطيلة ويظلو ينادو يا سطيلة طول حياته

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بدي اخربش على وجه انوس وايديها لحتى الناس تفكرها صوماليه

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي اشحبر على عين زيد حتى يبطل يشوف الي يحبها  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## العالي عالي

رجاءً ما حدا يطلع عن نطاق الموضوع

 :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## تاج النساء

اسفين
بدي اشحبر عالجدار طولت الغيبة

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> بدي اشحبر على عين زيد حتى يبطل يشوف الي يحبها


 
لا كلو الا هيك

انا بكتب على الحيط انوس يا نعم الاخت و الله
والعالي يطلع من راسي

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي اكتب عالحيط بالشحبار بحـــــــــــــبك

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بدي اكتب على الحيط نيالك و الله

----------


## تاج النساء

بدي اكتب عالحيط مرسي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بدي اكتب

لكتب لى وراق الشجر
سافر حبيبي وهجر

واكتب بالاخر انوسه يعطيك العافيه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يوخذ الامتحانات

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يسامحك يا زمن  :Cry2:

----------


## تاج النساء

بكتب العفو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله مصدوم كثير

----------


## The Gentle Man

اوقفو العالم اريد ان انزل لارى من احب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بكتب وين اخر الطريق

----------


## تاج النساء

بكتب بكفي لهون تحكم احنا مش عبيد

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

وينك يا زمان.... الله يسامحك.. ليش

----------


## d.beckham

بحبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ك   ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا    مصر يا ام الدنيا
[imgl]http://www.al79n.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=250&pictureid=2644[/imgl]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا عارف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أردني وأفتخر

----------


## The Gentle Man

وعد 

JuSt FoR U

----------


## شمعة امل

الدنيا هيك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شلونك حبيبي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

موهوم

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

احضن الايام معايه يا حبيبي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ولا شي بخربش على يلي يكتبوه الاعضاء  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

حركة مش حلوة هاي  :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بخربش على يلي كتبه جنتل 
هههههههه :Db465236ff:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بخربش اسم حبيبي  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## ورده السعاده

ليش الدنيا هيك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اذا باعك حبيبك ...........عادي استنى التنزيلات واشتري عشرة من امثاله.............

اذا أحزنتك الحياة ..
فألمس قلبك و ابتسم ...
و تذكر أنك تملك بداخلك كنز لا يقدر بمال هو الحب و الطيبة و الحنان يجعل من ابتعد عنك و فقدك يتمنى العودة إليك...
و من لا يعرفك يحلُم بأن يجد إنسانا مثلك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يا عيني عليكي يا طيبة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ملامح خجوله انتي عضوه قديمه بالمنتدى

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يا حبيبي الليل امبارح

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ الليل قبل شوي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تعبانة وسيني بردانة دفيني

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اذا باعك حبيبك ...........عادي استنى التنزيلات واشتري عشرة من امثاله.............
بس هيك
 :18 8 4[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

روح وورح  :Eh S(8):

----------


## mylife079

منتديات الحصن الاردنية 

صرحنا العالي 


i miss you

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لو مر عليا دهور لن انسى الوصايا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يا حبيبي يا حياتي ما في غيرك في حياتي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اكتب بدي منسف لحمه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدي انام تعبانة  :Icon26:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]ما بعد الضيق إلا الفرج[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الصبر مفتاح الفرج  :Dance:

----------


## shams spring

*ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه
تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*وحشتني سواليفك وحشة شوفتك اكثر
كل ليلة مع طيفك حبيب الروح انا اتحسر 
طاير من عيوني النوم على ذا الحال انا كل يوم 
سمعني حبيبي الصوت وسيرني على كيفك 
كلامك فيه نشوة روح يحرك فيني الوجدان
يعطيني امل مفتوح في لقياك مهما كان 
ساعة يختفي صوتك اعيش بعالم النسيان
لا تقطع علي الصوت انا مقدر على الحرمان
*

----------


## إن الله يراك

بكتب..........
لا تبكي فإن الله الى جانبك.......

----------

